# Drywall over texture?



## rj.anthony (Mar 12, 2010)

Has anyone applied drywall over a textured ceiling? I have a customer who asked about this. The customer is concerned about asbestos. The house was built in the 80’s and I thought asbestos was a concern with homes built prior to the 80’s?


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

You can ask around, but from what I know (and heard recently) the last year asbestos was used was 1968. 

Mask, cover, and scrape away! If you do though, once you have the ceiling sanded to your liking, and touched up (or not) paint it with kilz. Mud does not like to stick to the "used" surface. We normally get them all sanded down, then kilz, then touch up. It HAS to be kilz though, we've tried all different brands. That actually "locks up" the dusty brittle surface.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

You need to read what is going on about houses you better check this out.

http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/rrpfactsheet2008.htm

This could cost you in some big fines!


----------



## rj.anthony (Mar 12, 2010)

Frankawitz said:


> You need to read what is going on about houses you better check this out.
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/lead/pubs/rrpfactsheet2008.htm
> 
> This could cost you in some big fines!


The home was build in the mid 1980's but it still concerns me and the customer which is why he is asking about drywalling over it.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

rj.anthony said:


> The home was build in the mid 1980's but it still concerns me and the customer which is why he is asking about drywalling over it.


 
If they are concerned, charge them to remove it. Run water thru a paint sprayer and saturate it then scrape. Touch up, texture, prime and paint. Mask the floor twice, roll up the first layer and chuck it and the ceiling is ready for touch up. 

Also, I'm pretty sure asbestos was used after '68, I treat every job as though it has, thats why I spray a crapload of water on it.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree with A+Texture soak it then scrape then just patch as needed.:thumbsup:


----------

